# The "Music Therapy" Post



## ScottyChaos (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello all! This post is for any and all who have a special song (or songs) they listen to that makes them feel good or feel better after a fight, a bad break up, etc. It can be funny, inspirational, relentless drum beating, anything!

I'll start off!
Not Alone - Before Their Eyes:





Lovedivded - Diablo:





Angra - Nova Era:





Caliban - Sonne (Rammstein Cover):





Deathstars - Death Dies Hard:





Beim Ersten Mal Tut's Immer Weh (It always hurts the first time) - Oomph:




(English translations can be seen at http://tinyurl.com/cjpybob)


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

You have such great taste in music! 

Strings - Young the Giant





The Sun Was High (So Was I) - Best Coast





Light Me Up - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## arealghost (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark





Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name





Dio - Killing The Dragon





Metallica - Master of Puppets 





Megadeth- Holy Wars


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

This has been my favorite song for over 30 yrs.....which is saying something because I am constantly changing what i like.

It makes me feel like I'm floating, yet it's also energizing


----------



## arealghost (Feb 20, 2013)




----------

